# Looking for an article that was posted in here earlier



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

It referred to when Audi was first testing the AWD prototype against the FWD base (prior to UrQ and Coupé GT), and how they realised that AWD resulted in lower rolling resistance. 
I remember it was somewhere in the archived threads, but since we can't just view all of those I can't find it. Any help?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprices if this were something in the "A Blast from the Past" line from Sepp








I atleast got hold of some of those articles and put on ableitet, not sure it's the exact one you're looking for though.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Thats in the Walton books. States that they found more mileage from lower rolling resistance. A Powered wheel has less resistance than an unpowered wheel.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

It was in a thread somewhere in here, though, I want to say in a UK car mag.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I've seen it (the article) a few times....but I have to check which article it was....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Looking for an article that was posted in here earlier (Entwerfer des Audis)*

There's many quattro articles posted on http://www.kvquattro.com, maybe you'll find it there? He who has that site used to post a bit in these forums, maybe posted the article you're looking for? His user name escapes me right now though.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for an article that was posted in here earlier (PerL)*

One article I recently re-read that mentions this subject was titled "true grip", featured in Autocar, March 8th, 1980.
There's more article regarding this, I just have to find them.


----------

